# [SOLVED] word 2010 double spaces even though says single spacing



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

I've got word 2010 and have set to single spacing - checked the template and also did a right click and went to paragraph and says single spacing. However, it's writing as double spacing. 

Please how do I fix this?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: word 2010 double spaces even though says single spacing*

Make sure you don't press <enter> to start a new line, otherwise you'll get double line spacing. Just keep typing and let Word automatically wrap to a new line when it hits the right-margin.


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: word 2010 double spaces even though says single spacing*

Hi Tierra,

Check your spacing settings to make sure they are 0 pts before and 0 pts after the line. Check the style assigned to the paragraph in error and verify how it is formatted. Also change the style assigned just to see if your doublespacing problem goes away.

hope that helps,


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: word 2010 double spaces even though says single spacing*

I didn't know what the pt was - but it was set to 10 for after. Now I've set to 0. It's now doing single spacing.
Thank you


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

It's short for points, type size is measured in points. Glad that fixed it for you! :wave:


----------

